# Batterylife, AGAIN. Could my batteries be going bad?



## DougBushBC (Feb 29, 2012)

So I have posted here before with my struggles with my battery life. At times it was annoying, then it was great, now its just down right unusable without my double battery/charger setup.

The current issue began when I test drove Paranoid Android. I loved the ROM and the DPI settings, but I really didn't need that much "space". I went back to SlimICS, which has been my daily driver for months now, and my battery life has gone to shit (I always do complete wipe/re-install each time).

My GNex stats are as follows:
SlimICS 4.0
Franco.Kernel r185
4.0.4 Radios
Standard Battery
241 DPI Screen
Modded Playstore (for Multi-DPI)
Auto-brightness
Lots of battery tweaks from: (This Thread)

Here are some screenies:


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

Try buying a different battery for one, assuming you only have that one stock battery. I've also found autobrightness doesn't help me at all; I stay at a constant 40%.


----------



## thegratefuldead (May 27, 2012)

Maybe because you have 13 minutes deep sleep and just hammering on everything possible at once for 4 hours straight.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah you can see your phone was awake a LONG time in that screenshot. Something is keeping the phone from entering deep sleep.


----------



## DougBushBC (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok, so something is keeping it awake, but not showing in BetterBattStats? How can I track down what is keeping it awake the whole time? Screen was only 1 hour, which is not long this phone (and I have 2 standard batteries and both give me comparable stats).


----------



## subsoniic (Jul 15, 2011)

run a different governor, wheatley gave me horrible battery life it wouldnt enter deep sleep, but offered same performance as interactive, also noticed ur running francos 185 build that comes defaulted at wheatley i believe.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Try badass battery stats. It is usually much easier to read. (at least for me)


----------



## DougBushBC (Feb 29, 2012)

subsoniic said:


> run a different governor, wheatley gave me horrible battery life it wouldnt enter deep sleep, but offered same performance as interactive, also noticed ur running francos 185 build that comes defaulted at wheatley i believe.


I have been using conservative, will try interactive.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd say wipe the phone and reinstall everything slowly. Maybe put an app or two on at a time to see what app may be causing your phone to stay awake.


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

DougBushBC said:


> So I have posted here before with my struggles with my battery life. At times it was annoying, then it was great, now its just down right unusable without my double battery/charger setup.
> 
> The current issue began when I test drove Paranoid Android. I loved the ROM and the DPI settings, but I really didn't need that much "space". I went back to SlimICS, which has been my daily driver for months now, and my battery life has gone to shit (I always do complete wipe/re-install each time).
> 
> ...


Do u flash at 100% and wipe battery stats at end just before reboot on 1st flash on ROM? Check out better battery stats and study it. I've posted huge paragraphs all over xda about how to maximize battery life. Has to do w/ settings and how you use your phone. I'm sure u can find tons of reads on it. I get about 3 hrs screen w 10-12 hrs total on my toroplus. And it varies of course. Sometimes more than that sometimes less. I don't know u and I'm a little late on this but my advice is grab battery monitor apps and read read read. U will get it right. I have 3 oem batteries I carry w me. First thing I do when I get a phone is buy extra batteries ....
PS: I never let anything run in the background. I manually update when I need to.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

flashback7 said:


> Do u flash at 100% and wipe battery stats at end just before reboot on 1st flash on ROM? Check out better battery stats and study it. I've posted huge paragraphs all over xda about how to maximize battery life. Has to do w/ settings and how you use your phone. I'm sure u can find tons of reads on it. I get about 3 hrs screen w 10-12 hrs total on my toroplus. And it varies of course. Sometimes more than that sometimes less. I don't know u and I'm a little late on this but my advice is grab battery monitor apps and read read read. U will get it right. I have 3 oem batteries I carry w me. First thing I do when I get a phone is buy extra batteries ....
> PS: I never let anything run in the background. I manually update when I need to.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 I notice that allot of these instructions advise fully draining the battery. Personally, I think that is hard on the battery, especially if you are doing it all the time. Also, I remember a Google developer saying that wiping battery stats is completely unnecessary, though that is just what I heard and have no evidence that it either hurts or improves battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

CBMC said:


> I notice that allot of these instructions advise fully draining the battery. Personally, I think that is hard on the battery, especially if you are doing it all the time. Also, I remember a Google developer saying that wiping battery stats is completely unnecessary, though that is just what I heard and have no evidence that it either hurts or improves battery life.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I know from experience that if I was to just go on and on and never wipe stats and just keep installing ROM after rom my battery will wout a doubt be totally off and not accurate. I don't wipe stats always just when I'm flashing a new ROM and then only at beginning....evidence enough for me is I've not wiped stats and celebrated battery and it has gotten off course and not read accurately. For me battery calibration is a must.

/Toroplus/Jellybean RC1 ACS/FuguMod 282 kernel/


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

If this helps any, I've had the best battery life on AOKP Milestone 5 with the stable lean kernal. If you want to make sure it isn't a hardware issue, you could flash it and see how it runs on your phone.


----------



## snoz0r (May 20, 2012)

Supposedly when you reach full charge the battery stats are supposed to be wiped automatically. I've never ever had to wipe mine and mine reports correctly and I've flashed hundreds of times.

Secondly I see a lot of audio_out wake locks. Have you disabled system sounds, dial pad lock screen etc?

Edit: wow thread from the dead.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

Deleted...


----------

